# will this terrarium hold my tarantula?



## Tycho Hasebos (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is Tycho. I'm new and looking forward to talking to you all :3.

i was just wondering if my terrarium would be able to hold my tarantula once it'll be full grown. the species is: Brachypelma Vagans.

here are some pictures: 













the terrarium



__ Tycho Hasebos
__ Jan 23, 2018



						if you can call it that.
					




I'm worried the spider might slide it open, even just a little and escape. it doesn't have a lock either.

I thank you in advance, greetings, Tycho :3.

[edit] im not keeping it next to my hamster before anyone starts worrieing


----------



## Thekla (Jan 23, 2018)

What size is it? And what kind of terrarium? Is it a trap door?


----------



## Peachloser (Jan 23, 2018)

Tycho Hasebos said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Tycho. I'm new and looking forward to talking to you all :3.
> 
> i was just wondering if my terrarium would be able to hold my tarantula once it'll be full grown. the species is: Brachypelma Vagans.
> 
> ...


I would get one that closes tightly. You never know.


----------



## Thekla (Jan 23, 2018)

It's not a problem to fit a lock with that as well. I have my B. hamorii in a trap door glass terrarium, and because I was a bit overly worried in the beginning, that it might escape, I put a lock on it.




It's a simple hasp (I believe it's called) with a piece of wood to hold it close.


----------



## boina (Jan 23, 2018)

That looks like your typical European glass terra. There's no way a tarantula can open that door. A very large part of European tarantula keepers use those kind of terras and have been using them for years. I've never heard that a tarantula managed to lift that door... 

So, use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Jan 23, 2018)

Thekla said:


> It's not a problem to fit a lock with that as well. I have my B. hamorii in a trap door glass terrarium, and because I was a bit overly worried in the beginning, that it might escape, I put a lock on it.


What?? Seriously?


----------



## Thekla (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry! But yes, seriously. 

There's a video on youtube that shows a B. hamorii trying to escape through the slit and watching that I got paranoid.  Now, it's just there for old times sake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tycho Hasebos (Jan 24, 2018)

do you have a link?


Thekla said:


> There's a video on youtube that shows a B. hamorii trying to escape through the slit and watching that I got paranoid.  Now, it's just there for old times sake


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Sorry! But yes, seriously.
> 
> There's a video on youtube that shows a B. hamorii trying to escape through the slit and watching that I got paranoid.  Now, it's just there for old times sake.


That slit was there because the keeper didn't close it properly to show a spider doesn't need much to escape 
This is the video:





@Tycho Hasebos
Welkom  
Dat terrarium is prima. Flink wat substraat erin, stuk schors of een halve bloempot als schuilplaats, waterbak en klaar is kees.
Heb je dat terrarium van Robert 'Fatbob' Zyla? 
Nederland heeft ook een forum trouwens, heeft een tijd stilgelegen maar is nu weer redelijk actief  
https://www.vogelspinnenforum.nl/index.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 24, 2018)

Picture isn't very clear, but it looks like typical European enclosure (like boina said). In Poland we call it guillotine terrarium  Its safe, glass is heavy T will not lift it.
But there are also similar enclosures where closing is horizontal instead of vertical, there you need some kind of lock, or other protection. I have L. parahybana in one of these and she can easily slide glass doors.

// 
Oh, and there are also enclosures that are closed by sliding top, these also needs extra protection

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tycho Hasebos (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replys!
it's incredabily usefull for me!

everyone, have a good time, and i wish you guys/gals and your Ts good health!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

